# Why i "need" a pushchair (apparently)



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

My mum keeps going on about me getting caden into a pram, saying how i need a pram because quote other people use prams







: and i can't carry him round forever, we yes wasn't planning on doing that he will walk at some point, but not yet he's only 1.
does anyone else get this too?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

DH and I always get a laugh out of parents struggling with their strollers or bucket seats with a baby who would rather be carried or off paved areas. Most people just can't shift their paradigm away from these norms no matter what makes more sense. We never bought a stroller and never regretted it.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

My mom was really, really invested in me having a stroller. She brought 4, count them, 4 strollers to my house (2 new and 2 used) after being told No Thanks.

I really don't have any idea what was motivating her but it was ridiculous.

I don't have anything against people who use them, but I agree with the PP; while other moms were struggling with their strollers and lugging around about a year's worth of supplies in them, DH and I would just be breezing by with DD in her Ergo (or just plain being carried).

DD is 3.5 years old now and we still don't ever have a time where we think, gee, I wish we had a stroller.


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't have a kid yet but I don't plan on buying a stroller. I see way too much of the hassle strollers are - you can't fit them anywhere, there's stairs all over the place, they pick up all the slush and muck from the road, and they're just darn annoying to push around everywhere. Why would I put my baby in a cart? It makes no sense to me, personally.
I also see too often a scene where a parent is trying to force an unwilling, screaming toddler into a stroller... Not for me thanks. I'd rather walk slow.
That said, I just bet I'll end up buying a stroller after all


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

My dad keeps saying I need to use our stroller for when I walk the dog, which is _kind_ of valid. He's scared the dog is going to trip me (he's nuts and runs all over like a psycho) and I'll fall with Peanut strapped to me. His way of thinking is that if she's in the stroller she won't fall, which would be true unless the dog gets wrapped in the stroller and knocks that over. That being said my child will never fall asleep in a wrap, but will pass out within 5 minutes in a stroller. When she won't sleep at all and it's starting to drive me nuts is one of the only times I use mine. The other time is clothes shopping b/c I refuse to put her on a dressing room floor. I don't think anyone needs a stroller if they're comfortable with babywearing.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

My father insisted on buying me a stroller after finding out that I didn't own one. He thought we didn't have one because we couldn't afford it! I never broke it to him that my carriers were worth three times what he spent on the stroller.


----------



## munchymum (Mar 20, 2009)

Crystal_R, I agree with you about the clothes shopping! I use my pushchair about once every two months when I REALLY need some new clothes (cos I'm still losing weight from pregnancy). And I come back so stressed from the trip because DD is probably crying and just wants to be carried







Then I refuse to use it for another 2 months.


----------



## kierenm (Apr 21, 2009)

I tend to agree that prams and pushchairs aren't necessary for everyone, and to some parents they've become a bit of a fashion or status statement which is silly. There are some good reasons to consider owning a pram though, especially when your baby is very new, with little ability to support their own weight and delicate bones it's often a safer bet having them well supported and secure in the lay-flat position of a pram.
Each parent is different though, and each mother and father really should be respected for their own private decision on these sorts of things I think (so long as there are no serious dangers involved) ..so yea, your mum shouldn't particularly be "forcing" this kind of stuff on you.

If you're interested visit the new blog about Prams/Pushchairs which helps parents decide whether they should have a pram or pushchair and make the most positive decision when searching through the countless pushchair choices available online.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Well I use both... because wearing two babies is no fun and dealing with a double stroller is also not fun... so I tend to wear one and push one. But even when I had a singleton I would find strollers good for some things and carriers nice for other things.

Personally there's no way I'd want to go through raising a baby with no stroller at all but different strokes for different folks right?

If you haven't felt its lack then no you don't need one.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

I said I would never use a stroller, but then my DS started waking up and getting REALLY angry when I took him out of the car seat if he was asleep... so we bought a stroller frame to put the bucket seat on. It has it's moments, but it's a PITA, frankly. Sometimes my back is not up for babywearing, and then it's nice, if annoying. And today was opposite day, apparently, b/c DH was wearing DS and he was screaming - as soon as he put him in the stroller, he was happy. Go figure.









But, no, no one who is able to carry a baby needs a stroller.


----------



## rlmueller (May 22, 2009)

are good for...........

shopping--and putting my stuff in it while I wear my babe







:


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

I found my jogging stroller really handy at the local swapmeet. It was a great place to put all the stuff I bought. DS did enjoy riding in it some, but of course wanted up and wanted to be worn after a while in the stroller.

I actually got it so I could go rollerblading with DS (rollerblading and babywearing just don't mix), but since we moved, I cannot rollerblade anymore since the streets are now too steep.


----------



## natural_mama89 (May 4, 2007)

I didn't use a stroller for either of my kids until past 18 months, and even then only a handful of times. I even carried DS in a sling the whole time I was pregnant with DD!


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

I would love to not need a stroller, but I'm a single mom and I'm also tiny and have a huge baby. Sometimes my back just can't handle it. I have a combi and I love it. It folds up really small, so I just keep it in my trunk all the time. I wear DS in my mei tai for as long as I can, and then once my back hurts too much I switch him to the stroller. I can do it a lot longer if he's on my back, but I can't get him on by myself so a lot of the time that's not an option. I finally decided to just order an ergo. I'm hoping I can figure out a way to get him on my back in that. I should be getting it any day now.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
DH and I always get a laugh out of parents struggling with their strollers or bucket seats with a baby who would rather be carried or off paved areas.

Please think twice before laughing at other parents or making assumptions about their children. I love wearing my baby and do often. But on walks she prefers her stroller. She gets it out and tries to climb in on her own (at 11 months) and is so excited to get to ride in it. So I hope you haven't been laughing at me because I'm just doing what seems best for my daughter.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

What I love is the people who will look at you, wearing your LO, comfortably walking around or carrying a cup of coffee, or doing whatever, with the baby happily looking around or fast asleep and say....

"You'll need a stroller any day now, she's too big to carry, you'll hurt your back"

....*crickets chirp*.......

Does it look like I am in any sort of pain or inconvenience?


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
"You'll need a stroller any day now, she's too big to carry, you'll hurt your back"

Unfortunately, this did actually happen to me. I threw my back out in highschool by lifting too much too soon and every since then I occasionally throw it out







: So for about a week I had to put my babe in her stroller. I usually wear her but if we're going shopping, she usually is happier in the cart.







whatever she wants.

and sometimes the stroller is the only way to put her to sleep. Although since we've moved, we don't have it. We simply don't have the room.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

It just kills me that I was hearing it from the time she was about 8 lb (she is still only 13lb, I have a cat that weighs more than that), I have no history of back problems, and people just assume that it will inevitably harm you.

It's like it blows peoples minds that you are doing something "different" and different has to be dangerous somehow. So either it will = injury for me or our children will "never learn to walk"


----------



## mamamoon89 (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
DH and I always get a laugh out of parents struggling with their strollers or bucket seats with a baby who would rather be carried or off paved areas. Most people just can't shift their paradigm away from these norms no matter what makes more sense. We never bought a stroller and never regretted it.

I'm really tired of people bashing parents who use strollers. You don't know the reasons why they do rather than babywearing...strollers are much more accessible for one thing, Ergos and other babywearing devices are expensive, and used strollers are free or cheap. Also, bigger babies can be tiring to wear (mine weighs 27 pounds and I'm only 5'2'', I get tired wearing her when I go for a walk). Or if one has a bad back or something a stroller makes more sense.
Please remember that just because others make different parenting choices than you, they are still people, they are not necessarily stupid or ignorant, and they love their children. Show some respect.


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

i found after carrying my DD2 that i can not carry an older baby/small toddler for an extended period of time, when she was 11 months old it was starting to get pretty painfull carrying her on ym back and then something happend to my hip so i had to stop carrying her, she ahs loved the pushchair since and now i have DD3 i love carrying one and pushing the other as it means i have support for icy/slippy weather and somewhere to store my shopping etc. im hoping to be able to carry DD3 a bit longer as im going to try to get in some excersise to streghthen my back/hips etc.

but saying that DH is insisting on getting the Pear adapter for the iCandy so that once i am ready to leave DD3 for a bit he can take her out with the others or i can use the pushchair if my back is not up to it.

kiz


----------



## AirMiami (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rlmueller* 
are good for...........

shopping--and putting my stuff in it while I wear my babe







:

YES lol


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

DD liked hers and it was nice to have a break from holding her when we were out for long periods or it was hot. Also, she could sleep laying all the way flat when we were at restaurants or at a park. Work great at times.


----------



## HippieChristianMum (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a front/back double stroller. Yeah, it's bulky and difficult to get in and out of the house, but I also have a 3 1/2 year old, a 20 month old, and I am 16 weeks pregnant (I am married, but usually when we have the stroller DH is not with us). I also have an extruded disk in my lower back, and if I wear my babies in a slightly wrong way (and I DO wear my babies, for pretty much their whole first year, and any time they want to be worn at home or when we're out) my back kills me. I agree that it is easier to wear/hold your babies, and I never carry my babies in their bucket seats. When I see a mom or a dad lugging around a baby in a bucket seat, I just think, "It could be so much easier on you!"
We mainly use our stroller when we go on walks, so I can carry and the children can eat a snack and drink water, or if we go to the mall. The kids either ride in the stroller or walk or I wear/hold them (usually the younger one) depending on which they prefer. If we go to the grocery, DD usually walks (she is learning as she walks more that she is supposed to stay with us, not touch things, and if she runs off, which she never does, she will have to get in the cart) and DS rides in the bucket of the cart, because he loves it.


----------



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
My dad keeps saying I need to use our stroller for when I walk the dog, which is _kind_ of valid. He's scared the dog is going to trip me (he's nuts and runs all over like a psycho) and I'll fall with Peanut strapped to me. His way of thinking is that if she's in the stroller she won't fall, which would be true unless the dog gets wrapped in the stroller and knocks that over.

I disagree with your dad's assumption that babywearing is more dangerous. If you have a hands free baby carrier, then when your dog trips you, you will put your hands out and catch yourself on _something_, even if it's the ground. Your palms and knees might get scraped, but baby will probably sleep through it!

If you were carrying your baby in arms without a carrier, one of you would probably get seriously hurt--the baby, when she goes flying through the air, or you, when you try to fall without landing on your baby OR catching yourself with your arms! Yet we still risk holding babies in this culture . . .

And, as you said, a stroller can get tipped over by a dog leash too. _That_ is much scarier to me! Or it can tip over a curb, roll into traffic, etc. Not that you are going to let that happen, but seriously, how can having the baby on your body be more dangerous than that?


----------



## HippieChristianMum (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adasmommy* 
If you have a hands free baby carrier, then when your dog trips you, you will put your hands out and catch yourself on _something_, even if it's the ground. Your palms and knees might get scraped, but baby will probably sleep through it!

This actually happened to me, though not by a dog, but by my own clumsiness. When DS was several months old, both DH and I had dentist appointments. Since our kids pretty much go everywhere with us, they went to the appointments. I'll give you DH's perspective, because it sounds funnier. We were walking up the steps to the office, DH in front carrying DD and me in back with DS in a sling. He said he looked and could see me in the reflection of one of the windows, and then all of the sudden I disappeared. I had hit my toe on the end of the step and just fell forward. I still have a scar on my knee, but DS never even flinched. Thank God I had him in the sling!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

My family & friends never pushed one way over the other. I don't recall ever being told I would need a stroller.

I will admit that before I had children people with huge strollers blocking things was one of my pet peeves. But you live a bit, and learn a bit, and having 4 children has taught me to have more patience with other people's choices.

For me, it's been easier to carry my little babies in a sling. I've never really slung a baby once they get to the crawling stage. I just carry them in arms.

I do like strollers for older kids who would rather walk most of the time, but then get tired. I don't own one though. We just rent one when we need it, like at a theme park. While shopping, I just use the shopping cart to push the kids in.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoon89* 
I'm really tired of people bashing parents who use strollers. You don't know the reasons why they do rather than babywearing...strollers are much more accessible for one thing, Ergos and other babywearing devices are expensive, and used strollers are free or cheap. Also, bigger babies can be tiring to wear (mine weighs 27 pounds and I'm only 5'2'', I get tired wearing her when I go for a walk). Or if one has a bad back or something a stroller makes more sense.
Please remember that just because others make different parenting choices than you, they are still people, they are not necessarily stupid or ignorant, and they love their children. Show some respect.

Ditto this. Many other slings and carriers are also more expensive than a cheap used stroller, and not everyone is capable of making their own babywearing devices. The cheapo baby carriers are enough to turn even the most stalwart parent off of babywearing.

I have slings, wraps, a baby bjorn and a backpack carrier, and all got regular use when my littles were babies, but our strollers have all gotten frequent use too. Sometimes the stroller wins out in comfort, safety and convenience for both the littles and the parents.

I loved babywearing for quick trips, or when I knew I'd be taking public transit and not having to carry a lot of extra stuff, but for longer family trips, I always break out the stroller.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 
I would love to not need a stroller, but I'm a single mom and I'm also tiny and have a huge baby. Sometimes my back just can't handle it. I have a combi and I love it. It folds up really small, so I just keep it in my trunk all the time. I wear DS in my mei tai for as long as I can, and then once my back hurts too much I switch him to the stroller. I can do it a lot longer if he's on my back, but I can't get him on by myself so a lot of the time that's not an option. I finally decided to just order an ergo. I'm hoping I can figure out a way to get him on my back in that. I should be getting it any day now.









i use an ergo for my ds caden and to get him on my back i strap him in while on my front and then twist him and the carrier round to my back.
i did cave in and order a pram although i don't use it cos i find prams annoying and pushing up hill to school hurts my arms and attempting to push up and down busy corridoors and lug up and down the stairs at my childrens school isn't much fun so it's just stook in my understair cupboard


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoon89* 
I'm really tired of people bashing parents who use strollers. You don't know the reasons why they do rather than babywearing...strollers are much more accessible for one thing, Ergos and other babywearing devices are expensive, and used strollers are free or cheap. Also, bigger babies can be tiring to wear (mine weighs 27 pounds and I'm only 5'2'', I get tired wearing her when I go for a walk). Or if one has a bad back or something a stroller makes more sense.
Please remember that just because others make different parenting choices than you, they are still people, they are not necessarily stupid or ignorant, and they love their children. Show some respect.

i agree with you here my thread was only a rant about being pressured into buying a pram which i caved in and did.
i do get sick of constant remarks about me still carrying caden, although never mean still annoying when i'm constantly being asked "doesn't that hurt your back" or being told "your back will be killing by then end of the day".
i'm lucky most of the time though cos i usually get comments on how comfortable and happy he looks.
not sure i could carry 27lb baby either though but i will have to see.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HippieChristianMum* 
This actually happened to me, though not by a dog, but by my own clumsiness. When DS was several months old, both DH and I had dentist appointments. Since our kids pretty much go everywhere with us, they went to the appointments. I'll give you DH's perspective, because it sounds funnier. We were walking up the steps to the office, DH in front carrying DD and me in back with DS in a sling. He said he looked and could see me in the reflection of one of the windows, and then all of the sudden I disappeared. I had hit my toe on the end of the step and just fell forward. I still have a scar on my knee, but DS never even flinched. Thank God I had him in the sling!

i fell while carrying caden last year, he was facing out in the baby bjorn and my ankle went over and i knew i was going to fall so my first was to stop caden being hurt so i hicked his legs up with one arm to stop them hitting th ground when i fell and and used my other arm to stop his head and face hitting the floor.


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a stroller, a sit stand to be exact. When my DD was smaller she would sit in the front, my "equipment" would go in the "stand" part and DS would be on my person. Now that I am PG with #3 I anticipate DS in the sit, DD in the stand and NB on mommy.







Stroller is great for all your stuff







and I think it is the best shopping cart ever!!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kierenm* 
IThere are some good reasons to consider owning a pram though, especially when your baby is very new, with little ability to support their own weight and delicate bones it's often a safer bet having them well supported and secure in the lay-flat position of a pram.

It's quite safe for a newborn to be carried in a suitably supportive sling or carrier. The right carrier, used correctly, won't do any harm to their bones and they won't be supporting their own weight.

We don't intend to buy a pram/stroller before our LO is born although we are keeping an open mind about the future. Especially if we have a toddler and a newborn. Ideally though I'd prefer to do without altogether.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

We've had several different strollers. At certain times they have been useful. There is usually a period where they are too heavy for *me* to be happy wearing for long periods, but they still get tired, or a little too adventurous in unsafe places. My almost 3 yr old enjoys the novelty of riding in a stroller. Don't discount them completely. They are a tool like anything else. But don't let her spend a lot of money on something you will use infrequently, if ever!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I am thinking about this exact thing right now. Pregnant with my first. And wihle I have done a fair amount of caring for other people's kids, I don't know much of what to expect for my own. I think I plan to wear him or her a lot- but I also love the look of english prams. I am really into one in particular that is so pretty, but expensive. IA m wondering if I buy it if I will just never use it and it will be a waste! or also if it is too heavy and bulky. I like the prams where the baby can lie down because it seems to be a more comfortable way for them to sleep. I know I don't like seeing little ones asleep in sit up strollers. I am not sure about them falling asleep in an upright position, while being in a sling, with their necks askew. the neck part doesn't look so comfortable. I like that a pram is like a portable bed. We are going to co sleep in our bed with our baby. But I like the idea of having a pram for daytime naps in which I can take baby for a walk and get them used to falling asleep, and then park them next to the garden for their nap while I work in the garden.
I just don't really know if I will actually use it or not if I get it, and also if the pretty but big heavy one would be too much trouble and if would be better to go with the smaller sportier ones.







I like the idea of wearing baby a lot, but maybe not all the time so as to give my back a rest. I will see what feels best at the time I guess.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

With my first I am sure other then using it for walks for my exercise when she was 18 months or so I could have done without one. With subsequent children they can be a wonderful thing at times. It just depends on the situation and how things go. Hauling 3 kids and gear to the park it can be great to have that stroller to put things in the basket. I also found them to be very helpful when I had little people that wanted to walk to get big sister from school, but didn't trust them to get across very busy streets quick enough.


----------



## pers (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
DH and I always get a laugh out of parents struggling with their strollers or bucket seats with a baby who would rather be carried or off paved areas. Most people just can't shift their paradigm away from these norms no matter what makes more sense. We never bought a stroller and never regretted it.

On the flip side, I wonder how many people have laughed at me struggling to help a toddler in the bathroom or with shoes (or tying my own shoes, for that matter) or awkwardly bending over to zip a toddler coat with a baby strapped to me? Or trying to bend around a baby on my front to collect the contents of a spilled diaper bag or reach something on a low shelf or trying needing to sit on the ground briefly for something and struggle awkwardly to my feet with a baby keeping me from moving the way I do?

It must look pretty funny, and I am afraid it's not a good advertisement for babywearing. I personally find anything that involves prolonged bending or reaching something low/on the floor to be a bit awkward while babywearing. It is much better with baby old enough that I feel comfortable with him on my back, but still a bit awkward. And sometimes uncomfortable.

Don't get me wrong, I love it for the most part. And I love how portable it is, I never find myself in want of a sling because I always have at least one or two along with me. On the other hand, strollers aren't so easy to drag along, but OMG there have been times when I've desperately wished I had brought one with me just to have a safe place to put baby for a minute while I dealt with something. And indeed there have been times when worn my baby and pushed an empty stroller just in case I found myself in need of it either for him or for a currently walking toddler.. LOL.


----------



## alacrity (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't have a car so I use mine several times a week to push my groceries home while I wear my 11 month old.

It does get use when the kids I babysit go to the park with me though. I wear my daughter, push the two year old because she cannot walk the entire 2 miles, and the 3 year old walks. That is the only time it is used for it's intended purpose.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
I am thinking about this exact thing right now. Pregnant with my first. And wihle I have done a fair amount of caring for other people's kids, I don't know much of what to expect for my own. I think I plan to wear him or her a lot- but I also love the look of english prams. I am really into one in particular that is so pretty, but expensive. IA m wondering if I buy it if I will just never use it and it will be a waste! or also if it is too heavy and bulky. I like the prams where the baby can lie down because it seems to be a more comfortable way for them to sleep. I know I don't like seeing little ones asleep in sit up strollers. I am not sure about them falling asleep in an upright position, while being in a sling, with their necks askew. the neck part doesn't look so comfortable. I like that a pram is like a portable bed. We are going to co sleep in our bed with our baby. But I like the idea of having a pram for daytime naps in which I can take baby for a walk and get them used to falling asleep, and then park them next to the garden for their nap while I work in the garden.
I just don't really know if I will actually use it or not if I get it, and also if the pretty but big heavy one would be too much trouble and if would be better to go with the smaller sportier ones.







I like the idea of wearing baby a lot, but maybe not all the time so as to give my back a rest. I will see what feels best at the time I guess.

Yoú may also need to take into account what your baby prefers. I thought I was going to only use slings and carriers - as a newborn DD hated them, but liked to go to sleep in a push chair (we had a Mountain buggy, which folds down almost flat. A pram can usually only be used until baby pulls up and wants to sit and watch, in DD's case around 6 weeks). Reflux babies, and others may just prefer to be upright. DD hated the craddle hold, especially to go to sleep, she wanted to be upright whenever she wasn't latched on.

She certainly didn't "get used to falling asleep" in the push chair. The constant movement helped her settle(if put in there at exactly the right time). Until she stopped going to sleep in the push chair at all at 8 months. Period.

I planned to get DD used to sleeping in a moses basket in the daytime - so she could sleep near me at all times. She slept there twice, in the first 6 weeks, both times put down there when entirely out (which didn't actually work very often even then).

I used to be a nanny myself, so I thought I knew what to expect. DD taught me how wrong I was!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, of course I don't know what temperament my little one will be







I like the idea of having the option of carrying/ wearing and the pram. I am a big walker- I like to take long walks in the ocuntry with my dogs just about every day. So I think a pram or good stroller could be useful for that. Anyway- glad there are many options!


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

If you are happy carrying your baby, then I don't see why you would need a stroller either. I may get one after the babe is here, but right now I only have a stroller for when she is older (simple umbrella stroller) and plan to wear/carry her until then. I don't have anything against strollers (ok maybe the really bulky ones seem a tad ridiculous to me







), so if I end up wanting one that is more suitable for a newborn, I'll get one.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pers* 
On the flip side, I wonder how many people have laughed at me struggling to help a toddler in the bathroom or with shoes (or tying my own shoes, for that matter) .

Ah yes, my favorite memories of babywearing. Helping a toddler and a preschooler in a public bathroom stall with a 4 month old 20 pounder in the Maya wrap screaming his head off because I wasn't standing straight up. Or trying to pee myself while holding on to the 22-month-old and the 3 yo. I could have definitely used a double stroller at that point, if I'd been able to muster up the energy to make a trip to buy one.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I like my stroller for mall crawling







: especially in the winter.

Malls are so hot it is a nice place to put our coats and the diaper bag and my purse and our drinks...while baby was being worn.

I see it as a handy dandy shopping cart. Plus I usually would lay the baby in the stroller for diaper changes...goddness only knows what sort of germs are on those changing stations. EWWWW

What always cracks me up is when I see 2 parents grocery shopping...one pushing baby in the travel system the other pushing the cart...seems like a HUGE pitb to have to load up the groceries and the stroller at the end of a shopping trip. Or when I see people carting the bucket seat around the mall. Them things are HEAVY...why not just carry the baby if you're going to be carrying something?


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

bet you have fun laughing at us grocery shopping then. we don't have a car, & we can't carry all our groceries for the week & our toddler home. so we take the stroller, & can load some of the groceries on there, & carry the rest between us while pushing her. hilarious! more fools us!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess everyone might want to stop laughing at everyone else and just know we all do our best (lol)


----------



## ShineliketheSon (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh the looks I get when I wear baby going into the bathroom by myself! I know some think it's unsanitary to pee with babe in wrap...but I don't touch her or carrier till I"m washed and it's better to have her close to me not touching anything else in the bathroom. And I espeically don't wake a sleeping baby...even if the mom has to pee LOL! Though I DID NOT like doing it in a porta potty...will pass her off to someone else next time!!!!

I have 2 strollers, one is easly compacted into the car but more for older babies, one that came with the travel system car seat which we used ALOT for DD1 as I did not babywear. DD2 does NOT like the bucket seat so we changed to convertible carseat at 2mo and I babywear most everywhere anyway. But I do still carry that stroller in the car. It's great for zoo trips, long shopping days...when babe may just want to lay away from me (more in the heat), or for changing diapers, carryin our "stuff" or giving DD1 a ride when she's tired.

I have 5 babywearing devices, Ergo (just got!) Mya sling, Moby wrap, Wombfruit wrap (for hot weather) and MT. They each have their own purpose and I generally have at least 2 types in the car and one in the diaper backpack.

So use what you think is best...I think you'll be glad you have options. I"m glad I'm able to have a little bit of everything for different situations


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

I babywear everywhere and own 5 different carriers, but we have a stroller (one of the BIG graco ones some people apparently like to laugh at







because I liked its stability, true one hand fold/unfold, ability to lie completely flat, 3 different reclines, large basket, and 2 cupholders). Up until NOW I only used the stroller for neighborhood walks, but on our Saturdays out (usually all day) DD would get SO fussy and just scream and scream. She's reached an age where she wants to see everything and won't sleep when she's sleepy. Plus I was worried about sun, and there's no real hat solution that will work for her at this age. She is MISERABLE when the sun is in her eyes.

So at the Renaissance Festival last weekend we took the stroller. *sigh* But it was wonderful. She could sit up and see everything, but when she started rubbing her eyes we could lay her flat and pull the giant shade down to block her view and she took all her normal naps. Plus everyone in our group used the giant basket underneath so they didn't have to carry stuff.

I still wish we could have worn her, but the stroller made the whole day so much better. I guess everything has a place. I would never tell a family they had to have one though - that is so ridiculous!

And as for sleeping babies in carriers - if you have a wrap, you can just turn their head sideways and tuck it in - baby is completely supported.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...g?t=1256067072


----------

